# Adventures in Heat Forming: Air Tanks for the Boxcab



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

HI, All

First, the Backstory ([/i]there's always a backstory, of course):

I've been rooting about in the archives lately and have come up with a faded old newspaper clipping that tells how a rancorous dispute with rank-and-file workers nearly caused DC&M Management to abandon Boxcab development entirely. I'll let the clipping tell the story.











Enough of that. I've had some fun recently, heat-forming styrene to make parts for my model of the DC&M's pioneer Boxcab loco. The air tanks are a simple case in point. Perhaps someone will find my methods helpful.















There are two 65-gallon air reservoirs beneath the frame, one on each side. The ends of the tanks are slightly recessed and have a convex (“domed”) profile. The tanks are strapped to "wood" chocks attached to the frame.The domed ends, tank wrappers, and mounting straps are all styrene, formed to shape in a toaster oven.



















_http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/boxcab/BCAirTanks.pdf_

This short photo essay provides some construction details, including the simple shopmade wooden jigs used.


Regards, Dawg


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

First-rate work!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Steve!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent work! 

Your tutorial is excellent as well. 

Thanks for helping educate us.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Steve, 

Your post comes at a great time for me as I was contemplating something similar with regard to heat forming styrene. In particular I'm going to make a mold or master that would allow me to streamline a boiler... Styrene sheet stock will be used to form a channel so to speak, these pieces will be used on top of the boiler to enclose same. 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Great line:

"In a commendable and highly unusual display of amity between Labor and Management, fist fights did not break out until quite late in the Proceedings."

I'd be laughing save for a miserable cold. Where's the tylenol?


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Torby - 

Thanks for the blow-by-blow on how you did it. Interesting stuff. 

Bill Martinsen


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Thanks for posting the details. 

The back story was awesome as well.


----------

